# Panasonic sa-tm81av error take out



## gord16 (Jun 28, 2012)

Buenas tardes tengo un problema en un sistema Panasonic sa-tm81av que es de mi abuela. Es que el aparato da el error de take out y a la vez se me calienta bastante el ic1000 (el cl680-t128 que decodifica vcd y cd+g)de la tarjeta rjb1801a. La cosa es que al salir la charola da este error y en la tele me dice disc 1 stop, y al meterla se ve que se desconecta y se reconecta el chip y sale este error otra vez. Ah, y otra cosa mas, no hace funcionar el pick up ni los motores spinner y slider aun con el limit switch activado. Espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 29, 2012)

El mensaje o código de error TAKE OUT, suele presentarse cuando el mecanismo no se posicione correctamente. Puede ocurrir, por estar ensamblado en forma incorrecta o "fuera de tiempo", o porque el "micro" no recibe la información desde los switch y sensores de posición del mecanismo, por falla de ellos mismos o del circuito que los comunica.

En ocasiones, se puede presentar el mensaje TAKE OUT, cuando ocurre una interrupción o desconexión de energía durante el movimiento del mecanismo de selección de los CDs. En esos casos, el problema se soluciona oprimiendo la tecla OPEN/CLOSE, para que el mecanismo se posicione correctamente. 

En algunos casos, suele presentarse ese mensaje, por falla del "microprocesador" (system control), especialmente cuando se ha estado manipulando internamente el equipo, durante reparación o mantenimiento, sin haber tomado la precaución de descargar los condensadores electrolíticos de la fuente.

En caso de que la falla se origine en el "micro" y no en el mecanismo, ni en los sensores, se puede intentar solucionar el problema, conectando brevemente el pin RESET a tierra (ground). En algunos modelos, como AK-15/18, AK-24 y AK-27 es el pin 35.

Fuente: http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/cod-pan.htm#Nota3


----------

